# Me and my guitar



## wartomods (Jan 10, 2010)

as you have may have seen, i am very limited at singing, some songs i can do ok, but this one was total fail.


----------



## wartomods (Jan 11, 2010)

we can turn this thread into a thread where everyone post a vid/audio of them playing their instrument.


----------



## clawhammer (Jan 12, 2010)

you are way too hard on yourself!
you have a good tone to your voice and your guitar playing is solid
keep it up


----------



## Rash L (Jan 12, 2010)

Obviously it wasnt perfect, but it wasnt a failure... you just kinda started losing it at the end. The guitar was beautiful though and I would still sit around and listen to you all day


----------



## wartomods (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks Rash


----------



## Rash L (Jan 20, 2010)

no problem


----------

